# H&R vs. Eibach springs on Eco



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Standard disclaimer: your results will vary. The mt weighs 80lbs less than the auto, which will have a small effect on ride height. The whole car being lighter will also have an effect.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the Eibachs on my car and I love them very smooth no noise, I glad them on my SCCA race car when I ran SSC class and never had issues with spring memory or binding.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> I have the Eibachs on my car and I love them very smooth no noise, I glad them on my SCCA race car when I ran SSC class and never had issues with spring memory or binding.


How long have they been on your Cruze? Did they drop much more before settling all the way? I see that they sit pretty level in your pictures. 

Anyone want to chime in with their experiences with Eibachs or H&Rs?


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

It took about a week for them to settle in, I might sell you mine just because I want to go about a 1/2 to 3/4 lower...When I had my stock rims and tires on the tucked just a touch now with the 35 series it needs just a bit more.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

cruzer27 said:


> It took about a week for them to settle in, I might sell you mine just because I want to go about a 1/2 to 3/4 lower...When I had my stock rims and tires on the tucked just a touch now with the 35 series it needs just a bit more.


If you decide to sell your kit, let me know. Otherwise, I'll be buying one of the 2 kits in the next few days. 

Do you have any pictures of your car lowered before the body kit and wheels?


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anyone else have anything to add on either H&R or Eibach springs on an Eco?

Surely more of you Eco owners have put springs on your car.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Why not Pedders? They fixed the issue. If you really want to go low you should just put up the money and get coilovers, because the spring kits that are out now, are not as low as you would want!


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Why not Pedders? They fixed the issue. If you really want to go low you should just put up the money and get coilovers, because the spring kits that are out now, are not as low as you would want!


I hadn't considered Pedders simply due to the price. I can get H&Rs or Eibachs for under $230 shipped. Install by an ASE Certified friend of mine is free. I would consider Pedders if they were objectively superior. The price difference between springs and coil overs is just too high. I can't justify $1000 even though it would be for a far better product.


----------



## TacoMEDIC (Mar 10, 2012)

Someone? Anyone? 

I'd really like some advice on one vs. the other...

Want to buy a kit this week.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

TacoMEDIC said:


> I hadn't considered Pedders simply due to the price. I can get H&Rs or Eibachs for under $230 shipped. Install by an ASE Certified friend of mine is free. I would consider Pedders if they were objectively superior. The price difference between springs and coil overs is just too high. I can't justify $1000 even though it would be for a far better product.


Pedders is top of the line springs. As for price, you get what you pay for!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

TacoMEDIC said:


> Someone? Anyone?
> 
> I'd really like some advice on one vs. the other...
> 
> Want to buy a kit this week.


just buy one. you'll be fine with either...


----------



## bruteforce (Mar 23, 2012)

-TacoMEDIC,

Did you end up purchasing any? Curious what you went with, and the results.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Pedders for springs, I had them before my coilovers and they were awesome!


----------

